# Nigerian Develops Ebola Drug 'Nanosilver'



## Vunderkind (Aug 14, 2014)

*The Minister for Health, Onyebuchi Chukwu has stated that an experimental drug developed by a Nigerian to treat the Ebola Virus Disease is expected to arrive Nigeria today.
*
The vaccine, known as 'Nanosilver' is considered approved by the World Health Orgainzation (WHO), given the organization's initial declaration that experimental treatments are ethical in the case of the Ebola pandemic.

Meanwhile the Nigerian federal government authorized the use of trial drugs for Ebola on Wednesday. The USA has send ZMapp, its own experimental drug, to Liberia, on Wednesday, while Canada donated 1,000 vaccines to the affected countries.

Source: #DailyPost


----------



## curator (Aug 14, 2014)

Something extremely fishy about this story!!!


----------

